
Show HN: Buildable – Build Apps, Faster - mike_mcm
https://buildable.io
======
mike_mcm
Hey Hackers,

We started as a traditional software agency a few years ago and kept seeing
problems with the model: prices were too high in order to maintain margins and
account for unexpected complexities, scope seemed to be constantly disputed,
etc. It didn't work on the agency side or the founder side.

To solve this, over the last couple years we built a system that automates
most of the development process. The frontend components and backend services
are built to maximize reusability between products on the platform, which
allows us to release applications many times faster than traditionally built
software. This also drives down the price for founders so it's been a win-win.

I would love any feedback on the landing page messaging to see if it's clear.
Or if you have any questions about the platform itself, happy to answer!

